# Günstiger Farblaser-Drucker mit Möglichkeit Toner nachzufüllen gesucht?



## julchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche einen günstigen und guten Farblaser Drucker DIN A4. Dieser sollte die Möglichkeit besitzen, dass ich später die Tonerkartuschen nachfüllen kann. Oder die Kartuschen sollten so bei Neuanschaffung günstig sein. Es sollte also nicht so sein, dass wenn die Erstausstattung der mitgelieferten Toner verbraucht ist, dass ich Original Toner kaufen muss, der letztendlich genauso teuer oder teurer ist als der Anschaffungspreis des Druckers selber. Also nicht so wie die von HP.

Gruss
Julinus


----------

